# Solved: The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirem



## Jesse2002 (Oct 29, 2011)

I know this sounds odd but this is the only way I can share this information is to start a thread and then answer it myself what appears to be a common problem.
I had a problem earlier today upgrading to a new N router I recieved from my ISP and found the threads on your site helpful although they did not solve my problem. All PCs in the house connected wirelessly except my laptop which I got the message below.
The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network.
None of the threads however solved my problem.


----------



## Jesse2002 (Oct 29, 2011)

I messed around for hours and eventually went cap in hand to the IT guy who lives next door.
He to was totally baffled so we messed around with the setting some more and stumbled on the solution.
From Vista onward there is this facility to press a button on the router and the router and wireless device should pair up.
In my case they did pair up but when I looked at the wireless connections there was a red cross on my network but I could open the internet and had 136 MBs until I rebooted and then had to pair up again.
The other odd thing is the connection when hovered over varied from time to time between N and G and WEP or WPA2
We found if you go in to the wireless settings of the router and disable this pairing function it just lets you use the good old fashioned pass phrase key you have set on the router.
I have attached the setting from my D Link Router hopefully.
I hope this helps others solve the problem it will certainly give one more option to try.
You should always aim for AES and preferably WPA2.


----------

